# Sabine Sunrise



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I took this this morning as we headed out. Lake looked beautiful(calm) and sunrise made the day worth it before it began. Enjoy.

Zac


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That's nice for sure.....wish it had been me taking the pic. That would mean it was me fishing too! Did you do any good?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*We caught a few*

We didnt set the world on fire but I wasnt at work and I got a few tugs. Funny thing about that pic. The sun was just peeking and I decided to take the pic. In the time it took to take it out, turn it on, and snap it came up that much. I never really realized how fast it comes over the horizon. Its quick.

Zac


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

********* said:


> We didnt set the world on fire but I wasnt at work and I got a few tugs. Funny thing about that pic. The sun was just peeking and I decided to take the pic. In the time it took to take it out, turn it on, and snap it came up that much. I never really realized how fast it comes over the horizon. Its quick.
> 
> Zac


I came up on a beautiful sunset coming across the bridge in Surfside one afternoon. It looked like a huge ball of fire....it was awesome. By the time I could pull off the road and get the camera in hand, not even a 2 minutes it seemed.....it was gone and left me with nothing but the glow! Until that very minute, I had no idea either as to how fast it really seems to set & rise!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Fishing Tuesday morning,I saw the same sunset from West Bay. Soon as I saw it I was heading for the boat 25ft away. Got to the boat ,dug out the camera and %#@& , batteries dead. It was probably at the exact time you were taking your pic GB. It was truly a remarkable sunrise and glad I get to to see it again.

Thanks


----------

